# New Goggles Needed: Opinions Wanted!!!



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the Dragon's but they aren't spherical same thing with the Electric's but I have sunglasses from both which I love and is why i'm considering them. I'm really into the Zeal's but I don't know anyone who's used them before. Those Scott's look pretty nice also I'll have to check them out and see what type of deal I can get.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

I say the dragons are the best option out of those too...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had both Dragon DX's and some type of Zeal goggles (not sure which model). I liked both of them but I had less fogging and an easier time finding replacement lenses for the Dragons.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Good point on that...it was a bitch for me to find lenses for my Spy Orbits anywhere so I probably should take that into consideration. I don't know I'm just gonna wait a bit I think and really get whatever one's fit the best. I guess I kinda am over having super duper goggles since it seems like everytime I spend more than $50 they break anyway


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> Good point on that...it was a bitch for me to find lenses for my Spy Orbits anywhere so I probably should take that into consideration. I don't know I'm just gonna wait a bit I think and really get whatever one's fit the best. I guess I kinda am over having super duper goggles since it seems like everytime I spend more than $50 they break anyway



Hahaha, I feel ya. Either that, or they get lost somehow.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

northern.no said:


> Hahaha, I feel ya. Either that, or they get lost somehow.


So true...well I ended up buying a pair that wasn't on my list. I got a pair of the VonZipper Feenom's in Olive Camo from sierrasnowboard for $60 which is a great deal. I tried these on last year and loved them but didn't want to spend $120 since I already had the spy's. They still have a few pairs left on there and they also have a sick pair of Anon's in that woodgrain frame for $60. I was gonna get those but I never tried on a pair and I have with the Von Zipper's so they won.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, keep in mind that sac and whiskeymilitia are popping goggles all year long. So for the price of replacement lenses you can get new goggles. What I am saying is don't worry about getting replacements and just order yourself up a backup pair. Good to have anyway. If you bust out a lense, wait a week and something will almost always pop on sac.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

True...I have a couple of pairs of back up goggles now. I have the basic Smith's I got when I was in Utah last year and I also have a pair of Spy Targa's with the foam ripped on the top so they let too much air in but I can use them if I have to.


----------

